# Video Headphones



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

There is another post asking about the remote that reminded me about the headphones. I thought I would mention to everyone that if you have the rear seat entertainment/movies, you can get extra headphones pretty cheap and nearly identical to the originals at WalMart. I bought 4 extra sets for around $15.00 each. They work great, and look virtually identical. I think they are all manufactured by the same company, which I believe is Audivox. 

I just don't want someone to spend the 100.00 at the dealer for something they can get at a fraction of the price.

Take care, steve


----------



## 09Routan (Oct 2, 2009)

Great info Steve! I will be on the lookout for those headphones. Just curious, how did you know that they would work?


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks for that info. We just had our SEL in for it's first courtesy check up and had the dealer replace one of the headphones due to static. Every once in a while it would cause my daughter to rip the headphones from her ears screaming, my son must have found this out first and switched them with hers (typical). I think for the $15, I'm gonna pick a set or three up. Where in WallyWorld are they? Electronics or automotive? Do they support the dual screen (1-2 switch).:thumbup:


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

The reason I knew they would work is because the Dodge Journey we had uses the identical Mygig radio. They use a universal IR headphone. Each screen can transmit a separate signal. You simply tap the headphone channel switch to go from one movie to the next. The walmart headphones are the same as stock. 

I just checked online at walmart.com and right now they are $18 each. Here is the link. 

http://mobile.walmart.com/m/;jsessi...query=wireless+headphones&product_id=13398246


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

These IR headphones probably work as well at $14 each. 

http://mobile.walmart.com/m/;jsessi...query=wireless+headphones&product_id=10574632


----------



## 09Routan (Oct 2, 2009)

Again, I appreciate you sharing that bit of info... I'm going to be picking a few of these up before they decide to overprice them.


----------



## paf (Dec 6, 2010)

My 2 cents on this is:

I own 3 different types of headphones for the VES. The Audiovox (OEM) brand and the TKO (dual channel foldable headphones with input jack and chrome accent around the ear bud) are the best in terms of reception and quality. The audiovox conveniently stores in the overhead but the other ones (TKO) does a better job of being stored as extra ones plus it has a nifty input so that you can convert them to portable device headphones at any time.

Whatever you do, please stay away from "Automotive Grade" headphones from a major auction site (the non folding ones). They are simply AWFUL. The reception breaks up all the time as the IR sensors are either crud or not positioned well, not to mention the razor sharp head band edges that give you a haircut while you watch.

I appreciate the tip on the walmart brand -- I might add just one more set. thanks!


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Steve, (check you PM notifications)

Would you mind sharing where the channel button is? Do you have single or dual RSE? I just bought 2 sets to add to our Dual RSE. Unless they changed the Bravos from Wally World there is no channel switch? It's a shame they sound good and are WAY comfy but w/o the suport for the dual channel they are useless for the Dual RSE. They would be prime for a single RSE system. I really liked the cushion around the ear pieces. I'm gonna return them to Wally World and probably order the Audiovox IR2CFF's from Amazon. Let me know, I'm gonna hold on to these a few more days until I hear from you.

http://www.amazon.com/Audiovox-IR2CFF-Wireless-Channel-Headset/dp/B001APRFP2


----------



## taxman100 (Apr 30, 2011)

Does anyone know if these Walmart Bravo headphones work with both channels in the RSE system in the Routan?

We're getting ready for our first long vacation, and I need three sets of headphones for the trip, which as you know the van only comes with two sets.

Thank you!


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

taxman100 said:


> Does anyone know if these Walmart Bravo headphones work with both channels in the RSE system in the Routan?
> 
> We're getting ready for our first long vacation, and I need three sets of headphones for the trip, which as you know the van only comes with two sets.
> 
> Thank you!


Taxman,

The Bravo View IH-05A that I got did not have a selection for channel 1 or 2 so I returned them to Walmart. If you only have a single RSE your good to go with them. On another note they do not have the extra band for smaller heads, great for adults not so for kids.

These are the ones we got that I returned.
http://mobile.walmart.com/m/;jsessi...query=wireless+headphones&product_id=13398246


These look like the Bravos, but with the kids smaller band and the dual channel. Look around on Ebay or google, this seller seems to atleast take returns, just check the policy. The Bravos were so much more comfortable than the stock ones. I need to replace ours(OEM), they get static and sometimes it's nasty, already had one swapped.
http://cgi.ebay.com/2-NEW-Volkswage...780?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a6667ad54


----------



## micah360 (May 19, 2010)

I bought the Bravo ones too... and the smaller headband for kids on the stock ones does make a big difference... but they work pretty good other than that.


----------



## paf (Dec 6, 2010)

To answer some of the PM's with some pictures on the gravity/tko branded head phones I decided to plop some pics to show their features (something you definitely don't see online if you shop for them). 

*Disclaimer: NO, I am not affiliated with any vendor or mfg of these headphones* - I just happen to find them convenient and acceptably comfortable to ADD (not replace, but ADD) to the existing VES headphones. They do have their faults (such as foam is much more comfortable on the ear than vinyl) just like they have their pluses (vinyl will last way longer than foam with daily usage). 

Anyway, you be the judge if you like them, I added one set and will add another one to have 4 sets in the car (2 OEM and 2 aftermarket). 










More images can be found here: 

More - 1 

More - 2 

More - 3 

More - 4 

More - 5 

More - 6 

More - 7 

More - 8 

Pros (IMHO): 
- Durable, comfortable (enough) 
- kids tested with grease, juices, 4 ft drops to the ground etc... 
- vinyl padding that will last longer than foam 
- input for male to male headphone cable making this useful for more than the car allowing it to connect using a cord to any standard 3.5 mm audio output (see pic #5) 
- fits very nicely into cup holders when folded and other nooks and crannies in the back 

Cons: 
- tiny tiny switches, with very little distinction on the switch between A/B channels (see pic #4) 
- comfortable but not as super comfortable as the OEM set (thanks to lack of foam padding) 
- price close to OEM cost (at auction sites) so they don't spell "BARGAIN" 

Overall, I'd buy them again, but as addition not replacement of the OEM set. Kids don't mind it at all (the older one prefers this so that he can connect his mp3 players of game sets and doesn't need to remember to bring his own set of hedphones to the car). 

Hope that helps your headphone replacement decisions!


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks Paf, I think I'm taking the Nestea plunge! I'm looking to replace my originals, nothing but static right now. And I can't listen to the Vintage Mario Brothers show or Barbie much longer. Even I know it word for word!


----------



## paf (Dec 6, 2010)

aw, but barbie is sooo cool... 

Just as a side note, are you 100% that the static comes from the headphone not the system (the IR console mounted sensors)? 

would be a shame to buy headphones to find out that it's actually the system in general..


----------

